# JOL speeding laws/ speeding ticket



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Hello,

I'm 17 years old, and just got pulled over for the first time tonight. I was speeding, clocked in at 45 in a 30mph zone. I don't deny the fact that I was speeding, but I do want to try and argue my case.

I have no prior violations, am an honest, hardworking student. I was on my way home from Student Council to go to SAT tutor and once I hit my street I sped up to get home faster. I apparently was going faster than I thought I was, hence the speeding ticket. While I am not trying to excuse myself from the law, I do believe that I deserve a warning rather than a ticket. With the new laws, I will loose my liscense for 60 days and with 2 parents in full time jobs, and a job of my own, this will cause a severe handicapp for my family.


Is it worth it to fight my ticket?


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

JuniorOperator said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm 17 years old, and just got pulled over for the first time tonight. I was speeding, clocked in at 45 in a 30mph zone. I don't deny the fact that I was speeding, but I do want to try and argue my case.
> 
> ...


SLOW DOWN 
ALWAYS CONTEST 
where were you pulled over? 
were you racing home to beat your midnight jol restic?
do you also have a horse? haha jk


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

I was pulled over 3 houses away from mine. It was only 8pm, but on a school night.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Apparently you're not working hard enough on your spelling or your research skills. Ever hear of the search function?

Anyway, I'm pretty sure you lose your license for 90 days. It's idiots like you that got the penalties increased for Junior Operators in the first place. Learn from this and slow down.

As for answering the question you posed, all I'm going to say is SEARCH! Hell, this is in "Ask a Cop." Did you even bother to look at the other threads in this section of the site before posting your thread? Didn't think so.

For a hardworking student, you're not working hard enough to find your answers.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

resqjyw0 said:


> Apparently you're not working hard enough on your spelling or your research skills. Ever hear of the search function?
> 
> Anyway, I'm pretty sure you lose your license for 90 days. It's idiots like you that got the penalties increased for Junior Operators in the first place. Learn from this and slow down.
> 
> ...


he must go to a vocational school LMFAO


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

rokurmthr61 said:


> he must go to a vocational school LMFAO


:L:

Well, he does have a hired tutor...


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

resqjyw0 said:


> :L:
> 
> Well, he does have a hired tutor...


oh so maybe hes a rich kid b/c Who the F*ck hires a tutor haha :baby21:


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

A "hardworking student" too lazy to learn the stuff themself.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

resqjyw0 said:


> A "hardworking student" too lazy to teach himself.


LMFAO kids this days can't they spend money on something better than some tutor

well unless its a f*cking hot college girl then i would take a tutor but there wouldn't be studing for any school work! :-D


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Maybe that's why he was in such a rush to get home.









It is hump day afterall...


----------



## CarverD1 (Mar 17, 2008)

Appeal your ticket and most likely the magistrate will drop it. Just don't speed again, or you'll lose your license for a year and have to take drivers ed and a bunch of other stuff. There is a link on the rmv site with a chart if you care to look.

Or you can pay it and pay a $500 reinstatement fee.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

resqjyw0 said:


> Maybe that's why he was in such a rush to get home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i doubt it b.c if he was that smart he would read the other post of douchebags that get pulled over for speeding on jol rest and bitch on here. I tihnk it might be a trend but our answers are always going to be the same

SLOW THE F*UCK DOWN 
AND CONTEST

in another day or 2 we will get another person to post and im just going to give them a link to every other douchebag post! :grin:

:BNANA: :hump: B:


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

rokurmthr61 said:


> in another day or 2 we will get another person to post and im just going to give them a link to every other douchebag post! :grin:


Why? The whole point is to have fun with them, not actually help them out.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> I will loose my liscense


I'm giving you a citation for poor spelling...you can appeal it if you want to.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

well i think we can call this post mission accomplished! haha


----------

